# Cichlasoma dimerus 'Super Male'



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Cichlasoma dimerus is a very attractive South American cichlid from Uruguay. The compact, almost ovoid body shows yellow and green highlights and the scales are edged in black, and when spawning, couples display interesting patterns. They are feisty little fish to say the least and have the parenting thing down to perfection. This picture is of my original male.

I have distributed quite a few young locally and in other parts of Canada. Of course, I've held some back for my next generation. In fact, I put a few young in my pond over last summer, and some "survived" the beani, Red Ceibals, and rivulatus. I've noticed that a few of the "next generation" males developed into exceptional specimens, outshining their father by a long shot. The last pic is one of a 'super male' son. The pictures don't do the fish justice.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I remember the video you put up awhile back of a pair guarding eggs(I think). Love the patterning and details in the face. Great pics!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> Awesome fish!





aicardi said:


> Very beautiful.


Thanks fellows.. And yes, I think he (and the species in general) is really something.


----------



## PortFan (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, a very beautiful specimen! I'm very partial to all the close relatives. A few years back (10?)I had a pair of Cichlasoma portalegrense. I think I posted their photo when Cichlid-Forum had a fish photo contest. I think Jeff Rapps http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/stock.html has the C.dimerus in stock.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Very nice Port!


----------

